# Norm's Knights Of Blood



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

These are the first almost done minis for my slowly building Knights Of Blood army.
Some of them are not table top legal but as I'm still debating whether or not to actually get back into gaming I'm not too bothered.
They all still need some touching up and detailing but I haven't posted any work in ages so please, enjoy!

First up, my Astorath the Grim, the eagle eyes among you might notice that he's actually a Khorne type but with a few purity seals and stuff, dah daaah! Evil Blood Angel type!








My captain, left over from the Black Reach box








And my first Honour Guard, the Lightning Claw is made from a power fist and some 'Nid claws, it still needs painting but I'm happy with it so far.








And all together









So, C&C welcome, what do you think so far?

Sorry some of the pics are a bit blurry, my camera is having an identity crisis.
It's really a phone!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really like the colour scheme. The honour guards lightning claw looks cool.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Dude whats up with your camera lol? Your models look good from what i can see. It would be great if you could get some better pics so i can have a proper look 

Keep up the good work !


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It's my phone, it used to be fine but for some reason it's gone a bit loopy and seems to keep blurring everything. I'll have a fiddle with the settings and see if it clears up a bit.

Next up should be some Sanguinary Guard and Death Company.
I'm having a pig of a time getting the black looking right on the death company but I'll crack it soon enough!
Thanks for the rep!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Now THAT is a lightning claw! :biggrin: Nice work.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

You have to come back atleast just to hang out and bug the hell out of me when it comes to talking about food and cooking.

Seriously your captain to me looks really good so hopefully you can get some better pics of them.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

nice idea with the lightning claw,mind if i use that???


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

ownzu said:


> nice idea with the lightning claw,mind if i use that???


Yeah, no problem. It's something I started on ages ago for a chaos raptor but was never really happy with the finished miniature so scrapped the idea. When I started putting together my new army I found it laying around in my bits box and thought it looked suitably nasty, I added some guitar strings to the back of the glove to cover up some nasty scratches and there it is, i just need to get it painted up now.

@Morfangdakka. you could be very handy indeed, I'm trying to teach myself sugar work at the moment, with varying levels of success. completely off topic I know but any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

These look pretty damn sweet if I can say so myself. Damn sweet! But the blurry pics are letting it down me thinks.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

just a quick update, one of my Sanguinary Guard, sorry the pics are still a little blurry(I am working on it, honest!)
I'm not a massive fan of the gold armour look so I've gone with a gun metal finish instead, it's all explained in the fluff that I'm busying myself with at the moment, I'll post it up soon in the relevant section.



















Again, sorry for the blurry shots!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

In between running around after a ten year old (school holidays are great!) and doing almost endless amounts of stuff thats not what I want to be doing I've finally finished the first of my Knights of Blood.
Hopefully I've worked out the kinks with my phone and these pics do look a lot better!





































I made the lightning claw out of a power fist (the pointy finger one) and some nid claws. The base is broken bits of plaster, sand and a couple of bits of lolly stick. I made the stuff oozing out with some PVA glue painted quite thick in the areas that I wanted it then drizzled with super glue. The two glues together sort of clot up and form lumps, ideal for icky chemical spillage.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Another quick update, my Death Company. 
I started out doing them in black but it's a bitch to paint and in the end I had to accept defeat!
So, like my Sanguinary Guard, I've decided to go with an alternative colour scheme.
I've got the base coats on them just about done and I'm starting to work on some of the details before going back and finishing the highlights.
I should have them done this weekend so hopefully I'll be able to post up the finished articles.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These look very impressive even with the iffy camera. The standard bearer with the lightning claw is magnificent


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, they look awesome. I'm following this thread for sure.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work ... looks good. I thought about doing the SG in boltgun but decided to go with the shitty looking gold that I am going to black wash. Fantastic painting skills brother.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and rep!
I'm working on the camera issues and hopefully should be able to get it resolved soon, it's frustrating that I know they look much better in the flesh.
The eventual plan is to get them all together on a large scenery piece, like a huge diorama, all advancing on some as yet undecided enemy.
Any Ideas on what would be a suitable enemy would be much appreciated.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

They look awesome, my fav is the Sang Gaurd since i really can't stand the gold, so i think yours are just down right sexy. And again like all the others, that is an honest to god lightning claw


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Liking these a lot, as much as i like BA the 'shiny prettyness' buts me off, so i'm liking the gritty scheme you're using.

My only comment would be that the white looks a bit clean compared to the rest of the model, it stands out a bit and upsets the feel of the paintjob imo.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back again, it's been really positive so far, cheers!
Here's a (almost) finished Death Company Marine. It's come out a little brighter than I wanted so I will set about it tomorrow with some washes to try and grubby him up a bit.



















I've still got to finish the bases for the unit and add some detailing to the guns, but other than that he's pretty much done.


----------

